# 27C3: Microsoft-Sicherheitsexperte berichtet über Stuxnet-Jagd



## Newsfeed (28 Dezember 2010)

Bruce Dang, Malware-Spezialist bei Microsoft, erläuterte auf dem Berliner Hackerkongress, wie die Redmonder innerhalb weniger Tage den vom Stuxnet-Wurm ausgenutzten Lücken in Windows auf die Spur kamen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

